# Re: [EVDL] Coil Over Shocks for VW Bug conversion



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Coil Over Shocks for VW Bug conversion*

I think stiffer torsion bars might be available from the offroad racing 
vendors. Sway-Away maybe? I just don't know if the stock VW shock mounting 
arrangement is suitable for supporting any significant loads although I am 
sure lots of people go this route.

Ray
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "sanfranman12" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, March 04, 2009 5:16 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Coil Over Shocks for VW Bug conversion


>
> Can anyone recommend the best coil over shocks or other approach to
> stiffening the suspension for my dune buggy style vehicle that is on a 
> 1966
> VW Bug frame? I've installed the motor and 6 batteries and it has 
> bottomed
> out the suspension in the rear. I'm also going to put 4 batteries up 
> front,
> and I'm sure I'll have trouble there, too!
>
> Thanks.
>
> Tom
> -- 
> View this message in context: 
> http://www.nabble.com/Coil-Over-Shocks-for-VW-Bug-conversion-tp22340732p22340732.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at 
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Coil Over Shocks for VW Bug conversion*

Hello Ray,

I just use Monroe air shocks. I did this back in 63 on my bug. I had to 
install a pair of steel bars that was bolted on both sides of the suspension 
tower top bolt hole.

These bars was a set of chrome bars that you can find in a suspension and/or 
spring shop that is use for all kinds of suspension adjustments.

The bars have a series of holes in it, and I install the bars on the tower 
on the center hole. The bars ends extended forward and rear ward from the 
top of the tower bolt hole.

I use a steel rod with adjustable rod ends. One end of adjustable rods was 
bolted to one of the front holes of the bar. The rear hole on the bars was 
then bolted to the air shock.

I had to tilted back the air shock at a angle, so I would have clearance 
between the top of the shock and the fender.

I could pump up these shocks between 80 and 100 lbs and was able to raise 
the front of the vehicle about 6 inches more than normal.

These shocks at the time was not listed for the bug, but look at the back of 
the Monroe book at the different lengths and pick out the length you want, 
after you did all the measurements.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Ray Brooks" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, March 04, 2009 2:38 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Coil Over Shocks for VW Bug conversion


> I think stiffer torsion bars might be available from the offroad racing
> vendors. Sway-Away maybe? I just don't know if the stock VW shock 
> mounting
> arrangement is suitable for supporting any significant loads although I am
> sure lots of people go this route.
>
> Ray
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "sanfranman12" <[email protected]>
> To: <[email protected]>
> Sent: Wednesday, March 04, 2009 5:16 PM
> Subject: [EVDL] Coil Over Shocks for VW Bug conversion
>
>
> >
> > Can anyone recommend the best coil over shocks or other approach to
> > stiffening the suspension for my dune buggy style vehicle that is on a
> > 1966
> > VW Bug frame? I've installed the motor and 6 batteries and it has
> > bottomed
> > out the suspension in the rear. I'm also going to put 4 batteries up
> > front,
> > and I'm sure I'll have trouble there, too!
> >
> > Thanks.
> >
> > Tom
> > -- 
> > View this message in context:
> > http://www.nabble.com/Coil-Over-Shocks-for-VW-Bug-conversion-tp22340732p22340732.html
> > Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
> > Nabble.com.
> >
> > _______________________________________________
> > General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> > Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> > Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> > Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >
> >
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Coil Over Shocks for VW Bug conversion*

The stock torsion bars should handle the weight of 8 6 volt batteries. 
I have 8 installed in the back and 4 up front on my Ghia which was 
already lowered before I installed the batteries. The torsion bars 
hold just fine. The front too. If you can use the link pin front end. 
They are stronger including the shock towers. If you need it stock 
height then put the adjusters on upside down to adjust up instead of 
down. So when you install your batteries the front will drop into a 
stock setting. Same for the rear. Rears are adjustable by you. Get the 
proper directions and remove the battery weight before doing the job. 
I'd also go with the air shocks over the coil overs. Air shocks are 
better. I will be adding a set later.


greenev.zapto.org/electricvw


Pete : )









> sanfranman12 wrote:
> 
> >
> > Can anyone recommend the best coil over shocks or other approach to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Coil Over Shocks for VW Bug conversion*

Tom,

I have 6 group 31's (70lbs each) in the front and six at the back, all
directly over the axles.

The front beam was cut and 'avis' adjusters installed. The rear torsion
bar was also adjusted. The procedure for both can be found in the archives
on thesamba.com. In addition to the torsion bar adjustments (which are
mandatory, see archive discussion), I wanted something easier to adjust for
'fine tuning' and needed to replace the shocks anyway, I first tried
airshocks.

The airshocks I got for the front didn't fit ('72 Ghia) and the plumbing for
those in the back leaked. We went with coil-overs for both front and
back to avoid any trouble. Coil-overs were purchased from CIP. I do not
recommend the airshock route; we could have worked it out if pushed, but in
the end, I prefer the simplicity of coil-overs.
The car handles quite well, both at low speed in normal turns (and slalom)
and on the highway at >60mph.

-Nick
http://electricghia.blogspot.com

PS. Anyone want some monroe gas shocks?
MA777 in the front (S4 LS26 12.500 + 20.500 = 8.000)
MA803 in the rear (LS23 LS30 10.500 + 16.125 = 5.625)
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

